# Specialized turbo levo 2018 power control



## MTB9488 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a 2017 specialized levo. i’m told from specialized and a dealer, that the 2018 power control will not work on the 2017. But I have read on various different forms people have easily installed the 2018 power control on a 2017. Has anybody done this


----------



## KrisRayner (Apr 3, 2007)

Can’t speak for the Power control, but Garmin makes a remote that syncs and works to adjust power level from the handle bars.


----------



## MTB9488 (Jun 18, 2012)

KrisRayner said:


> Can't speak for the Power control, but Garmin makes a remote that syncs and works to adjust power level from the handle bars.


I do have the Garman Bluetooth remote. While it works good, it's still slow and inconsistent.


----------

